# FFL Transfer refusal



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, today something weird happened and I learned a new lesson. For some time I have been reading about a special gun (I will not disclose the gun make and model..This will be a new thread by itself to be announced at the right time)..Anyways, I found the gun I want at a reputable online dealer..As nief as I am, I ordered the gun and put the shipping address for the FFL dealer the address of the local gun shop where I purchased all my handguns from (a total of 6)..They have a big poster in the shop that they accept FFL transfers for $25..After I placed the order on the internet I called the local shop (where I know all of the workers by name and they know me by name) and gave them the order number and the info of the online retailer so they can contact the retailer and fax the FFL info that is needed to process my order..The worker who answered the phone knew me right away and was very helpful in taking the info and assured me that they will contact the online retailer and fax them the info right away..Only after 5 minutes, I got a call from the local gun shop and this time it was another senior worker appologizing that they can not do the transfer..When I insisted to know the reason he told me that the owner told them that they do not do transfers from this online retailer because his prices are low and competitive with dealership prices and that this would hurt there business..I was shocked and told the guy that this gun is out of production and you r shop doesn't even has it and I checked at their shop last week and you told me that you do not have it so what's the deal..Then the worker replied that the shop owner told him to tell me that they can not do the transfer but they are willing to buy it themselves and to sell it to me. I was really pissed off and told him that I will think about it.

They have the nerve to do that..Is this usual or something unheard of..Eventually I called another local gun shop and were more than willing to do the transfer and they faxed their info within 5 minutes..

I feel petrayed by the same people that I trusted and gave them good business to treat me like this..What a shame..

My only consolation in all of this is that the gun I want is coming in 2 weeks. It is not a fancy shmancy gun..BUt it is a workhorse with a history and I had this thing towards it..Its like when you go to buy a dog and you see the weakest smallest dog there and you want it..I will reveal it in due time..But you are welcome to send your guesses in PM so I will compile it and announce the winner when I reveal the gun in few weeks when i receive it. No prizes for the winner, just the satisfaction of making a good educated gues if they have been reading my threads.

-Jimmy


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

This is just gun shop owner greed... nothing more. I'd call back and tell them thanks, but no thanks. Also tell them that they have lost a customer due to their greed and tell them you will never do business with them again. Hell, if they are like most FFLs and charge 25 bucks, It's basically free money for them to receive the firearm. It takes about 5 minutes to do the paper work, if that.

My FFL is a gunsmith that lives down the road from me and only charges 20.00. But, I have gone to a couple of gun stores in the past with no issues like you're having. I'd look for someone like that.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

js said:


> My FFL is a gunsmith that lives down the road from me and only charges 20.00. But, I have gone to a couple of gun stores in the past with no issues like you're having. I'd look for someone like that.


The other gunshop I called charge $25 and they were very curtious and helpful and they faxed the info in 5 minutes..So I guess they have won my business and I will use them for future purchases for sure.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Competitive ore not they posted store policy on the poster and then went back on the customer promise. It appears to me that they enjoy the luxury giving customer service only when the profit margin is high enough. You should let them know that they have lost a customer.

There are dealers I've hears of even around here that don't take shipments from Buds. Because he undercuts most of them. needless to say their business had dropped.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree with the others and to tell the shop they have lost your business; and stick to it no matter how hard they apologize or whatever deal they offer you for the future. With so many choices out there, businesses need to learn that bad customer service will not be rewarded.


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

for something the store doesnt have in stock, that is the stupidest move a business owner can make, especially for a repeat customer like yourself.


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

js said:


> This is just gun shop owner greed... nothing more. I'd call back and tell them thanks, but no thanks. Also tell them that they have lost a customer due to their greed and tell them you will never do business with them again. Hell, if they are like most FFLs and charge 25 bucks, It's basically free money for them to receive the firearm. It takes about 5 minutes to do the paper work, if that.


Absolutely! Don't just take your business elsewhere, tell them that you are _and_ let them know that you have informed your friends and posted on the internet! :smt076


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I did notice on the website of the store that I've only bought 1 gun from but have done a couple of transfers through that they will gladly do transfers as long as they are not a dealer for that brand. They have about 1/2 a dozen brands listed Kahr, Glock and a few others. Maybe they have kinda the same deal?


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well today I got a phone message from the gun shop informing me that because I am a prefered customer (ha after what) they will make an exception, and asked me to call back to arrange for the transfer..No appology nothing..I really would like to call them and tell them that it's too late, not only that I already called another shop for the transfer, but that I will not purchase from their shop any more. BUt knowing me, I always avoid confrontation like this as long as I have already found an alternative way. I just won't go there any more, and if they keep doing this to other people, they will notice a drop in their customer base. However, the thing is with everybody buying these days, they really wouldn't notice any change since customers are pouring in like bees on flowers.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Want to vent without confrontation? The United States Postal Service is still good for something. I'd send a letter to the owner letting him know everything that happened and why you won't be coming back.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> Want to vent without confrontation? The United States Postal Service is still good for something. I'd send a letter to the owner letting him know everything that happened and why you won't be coming back.


+1 there!
You have been a good enough customer that they remember your name then you've probably spent enough money in there to make that worth their while. The idea that they called you says they have talked about it more than once and they don't wan to lose your wallet that they like to attach their vacuum cleaner to.

Send them a well written letter. No need to get nasty but you let them know in no uncertain terms your issues.

If this is how they treat a *"valued customer"* then I'd hate to see what people go through that are just the regular not so valued customer. You can tell them you found a shop that didn't know you so well but was wiling to work with you on this transaction so maybe they will be the better shop for you to do business with. and if this transaction goes well that you will be sure to tell friends and family that the other shop might be the way to go.

I'm sure you will get another call after that offering you all kinds of neat stuff. THen you can ignore them.:anim_lol:


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Similar to gun dealers walking into Walmarts and buying up all the popular ammo so they can resell it at a high profit margin!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Todd & DevilJohnson: I will consider your suggestion of writing the letter.

Thanks to all repondants for your good suggestions and support. it means alot to me...

I guess that concludes this thread.


----------

